# Brunetti's string quartets



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

To whom it may concern:

Ars Hispana is publishing all the string quartets by Cayetano Brunetti (1744-1798):

Vol. 1: http://arshispana.com/en/string-quartet/68-brunetti-string-quartets-vol-1-9790901885257.htm

Vol. 2: ttp://arshispana.com/en/string-quartet/72-brunetti-string-quartets-vol-2-9790901885264.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have a CD with those works, no need for sheet music though.


----------

